# Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter



## schrope (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich bin neu hier und habe schon etliche Stunden damit verbracht div. Einträge zu lesen.

Nun zu meinem Vorhaben und den für mich noch offenen Fragen:

1.) ich habe vor 2 Jahren meinen Teich vergrößert und neu gestaltet, was komplett schief lief. Nun habe ich den kompletten Teich wieder leergepumpt und ausgeräumt. 
Nun bin ich dabei das Uferprofil neu zu gestallten mit möglichst geringem Winkel 30°, Pflanzebene auf -20 und -50, dannach steil abfallen auf ca. 1,3m. Diese "Steilhänge" werde ich dann noch mit Steinschlichtungen verschönern.
Abmessungen sind ca. 6m x 3,5m. Die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 2x1,5m.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema: 
2.) Ich glaube mich nun zu einem BA und Schwerkraftfilter entschlossen zu haben, da wie ich meine aus den Forum-Beiträgen verstanden zu haben, dass ein BA besser den Mulm absaugt als eine Pumpe. 
Nun habe ich auch aus einem Beitrag entnommen das der BA besser nicht auf die Tiefste Stelle gelegt wird, bzw. nicht alles zum BA hin verläuft, sonder der BA etwas über dem Niveau der Grundfläche. Dies würde ich hier an dieser Stelle noch gerne ansprechen, stimmt das ???

3.) Filterbau:
Ich möchte hier zwei 500l Regentonnen verwenden, eine als Vortex und die andere als Patronenfilter.
Nun möchte ich hier nochmal überprüfen ob ich alles richtig verstanden habe:
BA und Skimmer münden in den Vortex. Von Vortex geht es in die Regentonne wo die Patronen "stehen" und durch diese wird das wasser wieder aus der Tonnen gesaugt und zurück in den Teich gepumpt.

So, zu meinen Fragen: in welcher höhe muss ich diese Einläufe am Vortex anbringen und wie bzw. wo sauge ich das Wasser von der letzten Tonne ab? 
Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand eine Prinzipzeichnung anfertigen wie ich diese Filter zusammenschalten muss, bzw. wo ich die Einläufe/Ausläufe anbringen muss und wo ich die Pumpe installiere? 

Für den Patronenfilter werde ich das Prinzip "Dirk2" anwenden.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3105

Fotos werde ich bei Gelegenheit einstellen.

MfG
Peter


----------



## ThomasK. (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Peter, 
zum Bodenablauf kann ich nur raten ihn an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich zu platzieren, sonst ist der Sinn und Zweck ja verloren. Die Filtertonnen am besten genau wie den BA mit DN100er KG Rohr verbinden, mit min. einem Rohr von Tonne zu Tonne, besser 2 oder 3, je nach dem wieviel du pro/h umwälzen willst. Den Rücklauf zum Teich so groß wie möglich dimensionieren, also minnimum 40mm bzw 1,5 Zoll, sonst ärgerst du dich später! Und wegen dem Patronenfilter, da mußt du den Sauganschluß der Pumpe so anschließen dass das Wasser logischer Weise von auussen durch die Partonen gezogen wird und dann von der Druckseite zurück zum Teich. Allerdings werden die Patronen sehr schnell verstopfen wenn du nur einen Vortex als Vorabscheidung benutzt. Du brauchst zumindest noch Bürsten, besser ist allerdings ein Sifi oder Spaltfilter.


----------



## schrope (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



> zum Bodenablauf kann ich nur raten ihn an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich zu platzieren, sonst ist der Sinn und Zweck ja verloren



Ja, aber was passiert mit dem am Boden angebrachten Substrat??
Das wird dann ja wohl unweigerlich mit eingesogen?  
Und ich habe gelesen, dass sogar einwenig mulm im Teich bleiben soll, zwecks der guten Bakterien die bei der Teichklärung helfen sollen.  
Kann mir hier jemand detailierte Infos diesbezüglich geben? 
- BA an tiefster Stelle oder nicht?
- BA mit Steinen vom Stubstrat abgrenzen?

Für die Verrohrung werde ich 110KG Rohre verwenden.



> Allerdings werden die Patronen sehr schnell verstopfen wenn du nur einen Vortex als Vorabscheidung benutzt.



Ich werde hier natürlich beim Einlauf ein Siebsystem bauen für die Grobabscheidung. Es wird ja auch ein Skimmer mitangeschlossen, da würden die ganzen Blätter natürlich alles sofort zusetzen.


Bitte trotzdem noch um eine Prinzipskizze für mein __ Filtersystem, ich will bestätigt wissen ob ich mir das auch so richtig vorstelle.  
Danke!

MfG, Peter


----------



## ThomasK. (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Mulm ist aber immer ein gutes Futter für Algen. Die guten Bakkis bilden sich trotzdem am Substrat im Teich und in den Patronen deines Filters. Oder z.B. sehr gut an __ Hel-X, was dafür eine sehr große Oberfläche anbietet.

 
 

Mittlerweile bin ich aber davon überzeugt das es besser ist den Einlauf zum Bürstenfilter unten und den überlauf zur nächsten Kammer oben zu platzieren. Weil sich der Schlamm dann besser in den Bürsten zurückhalten lässt.


----------



## schrope (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo ThomasK.

Danke für die Antwort und die Prinzipzeichnungen.

Drei Sachen wären mir da aber noch unklar:

Wenn ich nun den Bodenablauf an die tiefste Stelle setze, da wird doch das Substrat mit angesaugt oder?
Hab ihr da kein Substrat am Boden, oder wie macht ihr das? 

Der Schmutzablauf: Ich muss die Tonnen eingraben da ich kein abschüssiges Gelände habe. Nun frage ich mich wie ich das mit dem Schmutzablauf hinbekommen soll, ohne das ich einen weiteren m² aushebe und dort so ein Schmutzablaufbecken installiere. Irgendwelche Ideen?


Das mit den Bürsten: Sind die nicht schwer zu reinigen, bzw. gibt es da nicht eine bessere, bzw. einfacher zu reinigende Lösung? z.B. grobe schaumstoffmatten?

MfG, Peter


----------



## ThomasK. (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Du müßtest statt die Tonnen einzugraben einfach eine "Filterkammer" ausheben, worin die Tonnen stehen. Also so groß, das du selbst noch genug Platz findes um mal reinzusteigen. Hat auch den Vorteil das du evtl. Undichtigkeiten leichter erkennst, als wenn die Tonnen erstmal eingegraben sind. In der ersten Skizze ist zu erkennen, das ich alle Schmutzabläufe in ein Sammelrohr leite und in einer Ecke der Filterkammer ein kleinen "Gülleschacht" habe, worin ich das Schmutzwasser laufen lasse. Aus diesem Gulli pumpe ich das Schmutzwasser mit einer Schmuztwasserpumpe direkt in meinen Kanalanschluß vom Haus. (Aber pssst) 
Oder halt die Sammelleitung direkt an den Kanal anschliessen. Ist die einfachste und sauberste Lösung.

Zum Substrat, ich habe am Bodengrund selbst keins. Dafür habe ich die flachen Stufen des Teiches an den Rändern mit größeren Steinen gegen das abrutschen des Substrates gesichtert ( ca 10cm hoch mit Trasszement fixiert ) und dort und im Radbereich dann Substrat aufgebracht. 

Zu den Bürsten, diese sind immernoch einfacher zu reinigen als die Partonen, wenn diese erstmal richtig verstopft sind. Eine wesentlich bessere Vorabscheidung bringen Sifi, Spaltsiebe oder Bogensiebe, dabei aber immer auf die Schwerkraftversoinen achten. Ist halt eine Kostenfrage. Aber lieber einmal richtig als Lehrgeld bezahlen.


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hi,

zum Thema Bodenablauf und Substrat möchte ich versuchen mit einigen Links weiter helfen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14957/?q=bodenablauf+kies
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6688/?q=bodenablauf+kies

Die Entscheidung, ob Substrat oder nicht, muss am Ende jeder selbst fällen.


----------



## toschbaer (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo,
warum macht Ihr euch alle so viel Technik im und am Teich??? : Zugschieber, Bodenablauf, UVC, usw   !!

Wenn ihr ein bisschen mehr Folie kauft, dann baut euch den Filter in den Teich!!!

Aber bitte groß genug!!

Edit by Dr.J: "Link war nicht mehr gültig und wurde deshalb entfernt. Bitte neuen Link einfügen." rechst oben im Teich ist der Filter ca. 3,400 Liter 

daran anschließend der Bio- Kies- Pflanzenfilterteich ca. 5.000 Liter und Ihr habt mindestens 1-2 Jahre Ruhe. Keine Reinigung    

Der Filter läuft auch auf Schwerkraft, aber ich habe ein Rohr aus dem Filter an die tiefste Stelle gelegt, Vlies und Steine drüber: fertig!!
Ich habe heute Morgen einmal aus Interese die Abdeckung hochgehoben- und :smoki - der sieht aus als hätte ich ihn gerade gesäubert   
Sollte ich ihn einmal säubern wollen (wenn überhaupt), werfe ich eine große Saugpumpe hinein und gut ist es!!!  
Ich muss zur Zeit meine Filter füttern :shock 
Ja, richtig gelesen!!
Die saugen alle Nährstoffe aus dem Teich !
Dies mache ich mit Schlamm aus dem alten Teich und mit Meeresalgenmehl!!(Damit meine Pflanzen und Krebse, __ Asseln usw. etwas zu kauen haben!)
Voll heftig ist es, wenn ich Meersealgenmehl in den Skimmer kippe. Aus dem Filter (O2-Gehalt : 7.99mg =weil belüftet bei 19,5°C) kommt milchiges Wasser, aber aus dem Bio- Kies- Pflanzenfilter fließt glasklares Wasser heraus (O2-Gehalt, wenn ich will: 2mg): der leistet VOLLE ARBEIT  
Sollte ich nochmal einen Filter bauen, dann so ähnlich!! 
Wenig Energie,aber höchst Effizenz!!
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## ThomasK. (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Friedhelm! 
Glückwunsch zu deiner funktionierenden Biologie im Teich. Aber bei einem Besatz von einer __ Goldorfe und 5 Barschen bei 50tsd Liter, sowie einem Skimmer der die Oberfläche sauber hält, wo soll da der Dreck herkommen, der rausgefiltert werden muß? Das sieht bei höherem Fischbesatz mit Koi schon ganz anders aus. Aber jeder der sein System gut abgestimmt hat, soll auch damit zufrieden sein.


----------



## toschbaer (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Thomas,
ich habe schon einige Kois  :__ nase 

LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## ThomasK. (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

 wieviel fütterst du denn? Dein Teich ist aber auch schon ordentlich eingefahren, mit reichlich Pflanzen und so weiter.


----------



## toschbaer (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hmmmm 

Thomas Du meinst meinen alten Teich 

  mit Mini - Nebenteich

  Bei dem neuen Teich (1/2 Jahr alt), brauchen die Pflanzen noch einige Zeit.

 

LG
 Friedhelm


----------



## ThomasK. (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Dann ist es schon komisch das du von der Algenblüte verschont bleibst.


----------



## toschbaer (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo
Der Boden-Pflanzenfilter schafft dies  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## schrope (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!
Also, nach erneutem lesen der Beiträge meine, glaube ich für's Erste, Entscheidung:

1.) Bodenablauf: Ich werde hier einen Vorschlag aus dem Forum verwenden und den Bodenablauf Einlauf etwas erhöht über dem Substrat anbringen. Subsrat will ich unbedingt aufbringen. 
Noch eine Frage:   Ich möchte im Teich Unterwasserpflanzen einbringen (in Pflanzkörben) für den Nährstoffentzug und weil der Teich damit naturnäher wirkt. Haben die eine Überlebenschance im Bezug auf meine Koi's? Ich habe zwar nur zwei, aber die fressen benkanntlicher Weise auch gerne Pflanzen?  

2.) Filter: Ich werde hier wol eine Unterirdische Filterkammer bauen müssen.  
Anordnung: BA & Skimmer -> selbstgebauter Siebfilter (Vorschlag von Olli.P) -> Patronenfilter -> Pumpe -> Teich
Frage: Bauche ich hier denn noch einen Vortex oder Bürstenfilter?  
Kann mir jemand einen Thread nennen in welchem der Vortex genau beschrieben wird, oder mir in wenigen Sätzen eine Beschreibung liefern? Diese Filterstation ist mir noch etwas unklar.  

@ ThomasK.
Welche Volumina hast du bei den einzellnen Filtern?
Wie lang sind deine Filterpatronen? Ich finde in den Shops meist nur Partronen mit 50cm Länge?
Kann man diese einfach übereinanderstecken oder zusammen schweißen?


@ toschbaer
Ich hätte zwar genug Platz, aber ich möchte nicht noch einen Teich in unserem Garten. Ausserdem will ich nur etwas klareres Wasser und nicht alles voller Algen haben. Glasklar muss da nichts sein. Bin bis jetzt ohne Filter ausgekommen, okay war nicht gerade super, aber meine 2 Kois und die 9 anderen Goldfischlis haben die letzten 2 Jahre auch überlebt, gedeihen und wir haben auch schon Zuwachs bekommen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob von den Kois oder von den anderen...  


Danke!
MfG, Peter


----------



## ThomasK. (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Ich habe ein 500L Regenfass als Vortex und einen 1000L IBC Container den ich in 2 Kammern geteilt habe. Erste Kammer Bürsten, zweite den Patronenfilter. Die Patronen sind auch 50cm lang, übereinander stecken reicht aus.

Zum Vortex
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2138


----------



## schrope (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!

Danke für die Erklärungen!
Ich habe mir nun mein System überlegt und eine kleine Primzipzeichnung angefertigt. Funktioniert das?

Zum Patronenfilter: Welche Patronen sind hier besser geeignet, fein oder mittel?


----------



## Olli.P (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Peter,

*Willkommen im Club der Teich-verrückten.*  

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Grundsätzlich könnte das System so funktionieren. 
Aber bei einer 4500L/h Pumpe wären zwei 110er KG Rohre zum Vortex schon ein wenig viel. (meine Meinung)

Die Zuleitungen zum Siebfilter sollten mit Schiebern oder Kugelhähnen regelbar sein.

Einen Vortex brauchst du eigentlich nach einem Siebfilter nicht mehr. Fülle diese Kammer mit einem Filtermedium.

Die Verbindung der beiden Filterkammern ist zu hoch angesetzt. Was ist wenn der Wasserspiegel im Teich und in den Filterkammern sinkt. 

Und: Wie willst du das Sieb reinigen wenn es mal zu sitzt? Immer den Wasserspiegel im Teich senken? Also die Schieber/Kugelhähne vorm Siebfilter sind schon pflicht wegen dem reinigen. 

Auch vor oder nach der Pumpe muß da was zu schließen hin. Sonst läuft dir das Wasser beim reinigen von da zurück in den Siebfilter.

Hab ich noch was vergessen


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi friedhelm

ich ziehe den hut vor dir.


> Hallo,
> warum macht Ihr euch alle so viel Technik im und am Teich??? : Zugschieber, Bodenablauf, UVC, usw  !!
> 
> Wenn ihr ein bisschen mehr Folie kauft, dann baut euch den Filter in den Teich!!!





> Ich muss zur Zeit meine Filter füttern
> Ja, richtig gelesen!!
> Die saugen alle Nährstoffe aus dem Teich !
> Dies mache ich mit Schlamm aus dem alten Teich und mit Meeresalgenmehl!!(Damit meine Pflanzen und Krebse, __ Asseln usw. etwas zu kauen haben!)



irgendwo zieht es mir hier die schuhe aus...

wieso sagt denn da keiner von euch was 

dann ich halt wieder...feiglinge   

also friedhelm....

wenn ich deine kommentare lese bekomme ich echt mitleid mit dir:? 
"filter die man füttern muß"
du kannst das problem aber ganz schnell lösen....das ganze noch in nur 2 sätzen 
bei deinem volumen... setze doch einfach mal so 35-45 kois ein ( dann hast du in etwa hier das teichvolumen mit fischbesatz worum es meistens hier  geht)und dann können wir uns über deine filteranlage noch mal gerne unterhalten.


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi olli


> Hab ich noch was vergessen



nee olli 1a...
 wenn du den friedhelm mit seinem komentar nicht vergessen hättest.
kommt ja fast so rüber als ob mir mit unseren ba und filtern:crazy  wären.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> wieso sagt denn da keiner von euch was



Jürgen bei gewissen Themen lasse ich Dir gern den Vortritt  

Kein Teich ist wie der andere, und wo einer nur Natur pur in seinen Garten holt, da hält der andere lieber Koi. Der eine liebt architektonische geradlinige Formen, der nächste braucht es rund und natuerlicher. 

Ist doch schön, wenn hier alle auf Ihre Kosten kommen. 

Und ich denk, da stimmen Dir die meisten zu. Für die Teiche mit starkem Besatz oder auch Fischbecken da braucht man auch die passende Filtertechnik, damit es rund läuft. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## schrope (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Olli!

Danke für deinen Senf... 



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei einer 4500L/h Pumpe wären zwei 110er KG Rohre zum Vortex schon ein wenig viel.


Ich weiß das eine 4500l/h Pumpe nicht viel ist, aber ich werd mir sicher mal eine neue kaufen. Für den Anfang möchte ich es probieren.

Aber der Hauptgrund für die 2x110 KG Rohre ist da ich sicher gehen will das die zugeführte Wassermenge (Skimmer+BA 2x110KG) auch wieder abgeführt werden kann und der SiFi nicht vollläuft.  



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zuleitungen zum Siebfilter sollten mit Schiebern oder Kugelhähnen regelbar sein.


Zugschieber sind natürlich eingeplant, hab ich nur vergessen in die Zeichnung aufzunehmen.  


So, beim schreiben ist mir auch gerade was aufgefallen.....
Ich hab in der Zeichnung den SiFi auf dem gleichen Level wie all die anderen Filter.
Nun, da alles mit Schwerkraft funzt, läuft mir der SiFi da nicht ohnehin voll bis auf das Level der anderen Filter?  
*Wie kann ich den das am besten lösen?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Vortex brauchst du eigentlich nach einem Siebfilter nicht mehr. Fülle diese Kammer mit einem Filtermedium.


Wirklich? Keinen Vortex mehr? Aber wo setzt sich dann der ganze Mulm ab?  

Kammer mit Filtermedien vor oder nach dem Patronenfilter? Mit Filtermedien füllen.....mit welchen und was bewirken diese Filtermedien? 

Muss ich dann immer noch eine 500l Tonne haben mit den Filtermedien, oder reicht dann auch eine 200l oder 300l Tonne?

So, nun seid ihr wieder an der Reihe....

MfG, Peter


----------



## toschbaer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo alle und Wolf ,
sehe ich genauso wie Du!!
Jeder nach seiner Facon!  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi wolf



> Jürgen bei gewissen Themen lasse ich Dir gern den Vortritt



na da wäre ich doch mal sehr erfeut.


----------



## schrope (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

So, noch eine Frage.... 

Thema Spaltsieb: Wo zum :evil bekommt man diese Dinger her? und das auch noch so billig wie möglich?
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand ein paar Links nenne oder schicken.

Welche Abmessungen habt ihr da so verbaut? 
ich dachte so an B=25cm L=31cm 200µm, reicht das?

Danke!

MfG, Peter


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Morgen Peter,
Da guck mal bei BoFiTec, in der Größe 98 Euro frei Haus Gruß Werner


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hi Schrope, 

Du willst im Schwerkraftsystem einen Siebfilter selber bauen ? 
Schau Dir einfach mal die Schwerkraftversionen der Siebfilter an. 
Da wird mit Schwimmender Trennwand gearbeitet, damit eben der Wasserstand nicht so hoch ist, wie in den anderen Filtern. 
Also für den Selbstbau schon ein wenig Tüftelei, bis man Auftrieb usw. raus hat. Guck mal hier, da sind verschiedene Modelle in für Schwerkraft und gepumpt:
http://www.hanako-koi.info/filtertechnik-spaltsiebe-c-3_26.html

Bei den Preisen überleg ich mir schon fast ob ein Eigenbau überhaupt noch lohnt. Der Link stellt keinerlei Kaufempfehlung oder Werbung dar, hatte das nur eben auf die schelle gefunden. Welches Modell da zu empfehlen ist, oder ob der Händler gut ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die meisten Modelle bekommst Du sicher auch bei vielen anderen Koi oder Teich Händlern.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## schrope (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!

Ja, ich hab vor mir einen Schwerkraft Siebfilter zu bauen. Aber ich glaube nicht das ich mir so ein Spaltsieb anschaffen werde. 
Ich werde es einmal mit einem normalen Edelstahlfiltergewebe versuchen.

*@ Olli:
Hast du nicht auch nur ein Filtergewebe im Einsatz? Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte hierzu.*

Das mit dem Schwimmer werde ich schon hinkriegen. Basteln ist ja genau das was ich möchte! Sonst könnte ich mir ja eh alles fertig kaufen. 

Danke!

MfG, Peter


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Ok...  
dann bastel mir doch gleich einen mit !


----------



## Olli.P (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hi Peter,




> Hast du nicht auch nur ein Filtergewebe im Einsatz? Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte hierzu.



Jepp, Edelstahlsiebgewebe.....  

Guckst du mal in mein Album, unter Technik, da steht eigentlich alles drinne. 


Wenn's im Frühjahr ganz schlimm kommt muss ich das 3 mal Täglich Reinigen ( Spülen) jetzt wo alle Pflanzen gut wuchern, komm ich mit 1 mal Täglich bis alle 2-3 Tage einmal reinigen (Spülen) aus. 

Ich will mir da aber noch eine Automatische Spülung einbauen. Bin mir allerdings nur noch nicht ganz schlüssig wie ich das mache.


----------



## SG3 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hi Olaf, wie wäre es mit einem Magnetventil, das über eine Schaltuhr gesteuert wird? So meine Idee, auf die Schnelle.


----------



## klaubra (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo zusammen, ich beobachte dieses Thema mit interesse ,da ich auch ein Schwerkraftsystem habe und der passende Sifi fehlt. 
Hat da Mercedesfreund
"...Da guck mal bei BoFiTec, in der Größe 98 Euro ..." 
eine 4 vergessen (vor der 98)? 

VieleGrüße Klaus


----------



## schrope (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!



			
				klaubra schrieb:
			
		

> eine 4 vergessen (vor der 98)?


Nein hat er nicht, mit 98EURO bekommt man da nur das Edelstahl-Spaltsieb. (ohne den Kasten rundherum)  

Ich möchte jedoch eine größere Siebfläche haben und werde deshalb ein Siebgewebe verwenden.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.hanako-koi.info/filtertec...be-c-3_26.html
> Bei den Preisen überleg ich mir schon fast ob ein Eigenbau überhaupt noch lohnt.


Bei diesen billigen Systemen ab 250EURO ist aber nur ein Kunststoff-Spaltsieb drinnen.   Ich bin der Meinung das du das vergessen kannst. Edelstahl ist um Welten robuster und leichter zu reinigen. 

Eine Frage an alle!
Liege ich mit der Annahme richtig wenn ich behaupte, das je steiler das Sieb als Bogen ausgeführt ist, desto weiter nach unten wird der Schmutz gespült und die Reinigungsintervalle verkürzen sich dadurch?  
Als Beispiel ein Foto (aus diesem Forum) von einem Spaltsieb einer Wäscherei.
Hier kann man sehen das es sehr steil angebracht ist.
Eure Meinung?

MfG, Peter


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Peter,

ich bin von diesem System nicht so ganz überzeugt, das das mit Siebgewebe gut "am Teich" funzt:

Zum einen hatte mein erster Eigenbau Siebfilter mit Siebgewebe eine steilere Siebstellung. Der ist mir ständig übergelaufen. :evil 

Mein jetziger Siebfilter funzt da m.M.n. schon viel besser. 

Mein Einwand zum gezeigten Bild:

Bei einem Siebgewebe würde m.M.n. das Wasser so lange Außen am Sieb runter laufen, bis die Schmutzkammer voll ist. Und erst wenn das passiert ist, wird das Wasser den etwas schwereren weg durch das Sieb nehmen.

Ach und noch ein Vorschlag:

Um dir die Tüftelei mit dem Schwimmer im Siebfilter zu ersparen, würde ich das ganze vielleicht so anlegen, das der Siebfilter selbst gerade über Wasserspiegel des Teiches liegt. Und den Filter dann nur halb einbuddeln.


----------



## schrope (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Siebgewebe würde m.M.n. das Wasser so lange Außen am Sieb runter laufen, bis die Schmutzkammer voll ist. Und erst wenn das passiert ist, wird das Wasser den etwas schwereren weg durch das Sieb nehmen.


Verstehe ich nicht!   Wie bzw. Wo soll das Wasser am Sieb vorbeilaufen???




			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Um dir die Tüftelei mit dem Schwimmer im Siebfilter zu ersparen, würde ich das ganze vielleicht so anlegen, das der Siebfilter selbst gerade über Wasserspiegel des Teiches liegt. Und den Filter dann nur halb einbuddeln.


Wie soll das gehen wenn ich den Siebfilter über den Teichwasserspiegel plaziere? Dann läuft ja kein Wasser durch!  

Ausserdem muss man darauf achten das das höchste Level des PF  nicht über der unteren Siebkante ist, sonst läuft der Siebfilter voll, bzw. ist der Wasserstand im PF nicht hoch genug.

Ich hab das mal in der Zeichung so aufgeführt wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Bez. Bogensieb: Der Schwimmer und das Shot dienen als Wasserstandsregulierung. Sobalt der Wasserstand im Bogensieb steigt beginnt sich das Shot almählich zu schließen.
In der Zeichung ist leider ein Fehler, da das Shot bei diesem Wasserstand eigentlich geschlossen sein sollte. Wollte es aber so zeichnen damit es besser sichtbar ist wie ich mir das ungefähr vorstelle.

Bitte nun um eure Kritik!

MfG, Peter


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hi Peter,


Man sollte den Filter nicht tiefer wie den Wasserspiegel im Teich setzen. Gugst du hier 

Natürlich müsste bei meinem Vorschlag die Pumpe vor dem Siebfilter platziert werden, also so 'ne Art Halbschwerkraft. 

So das du je nach höhe des Siebfilters so ca. 50-60 cm über Teichniveau kommst.:smoki


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Olaf, 

aber das ist ja gerade einer der Hauptvorteile am Schwerkraftprinzip, das die Pumpe hinterm Filter stehen kann. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hi Wolf,

wenn man die Möglichkeit hat 

Oder sich hier früh genug angemeldet hat, was bei mir nu mal nicht der Fall war.......


Trotz allem hin und her wäre mein Vorschlag m.M.n. auch 'ne gute variante
 ich meine mit dem Siebfiltereigenbau von wegen Schwimmer usw. oder.........


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Aber Olaf, in diesem Thread gehts doch um Schwerkraffilter und nicht was man sonst noch alles machen kann. 

Und wenn Peter den Patronenfilter so setzt das maximaler Wasserstand im Filter = Maximaler Wasserstand im Teich ist, dann funktioniert das Ganze. 
Statt dem Patronenfilter könnte auch ein bepflanzter Bodenfilter oder eine Helx Kammmer oder ähnliches den biologischen Part uebernehmen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## juergen-b (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

servus peter,

so wie du es gezeichnet hast könnte es grundsätzlich funktionieren, das größte problem was sich ergeben wird ist das ausbalancieren der klappe.

grundsätzlich ist aber eines zu sagen: zwischen einem spaltsieb und einem siebgewebe liegen welten 1. im preis 2. in der funktionalität.

was die schrägstellung des sieben betrifft, richtig ......... je steiler desto weiter wird der schmutz transportiert ......... die problematik liegt hier in der abstimmung mµ zahl des siebes und der angedachten durchlaufmenge .......... die einstellungen der industrie kannst du aber nicht übernehmen da ein teich unter anderen gegebenheiten arbeitet ( fette durch fütterung - bakterienbeläge und mückenlarven etc. sind umstände welche die industrie nicht kennt), deshalb lieber einwenig flacher.

irgendwo las ich das maß 25 x 30 ................ das ist erheblich zu kurz.

über eine spaltsieb 200mµ und 25breite bekommst du ca. 8 000l wasser als max im dauerbetrieb, bei doppelter breite ca. 15 000l wer anderes schreibt lügt sich selbst oder den kunden an ....... aber das sind wir ja gewohnt  

so das war mal das grobe ....... wenn du noch fragen hast, sag an ?


----------



## Poldi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo ,
brauche eine ganz schnelle Antwort.
Reicht es den Bodenablauf in ein Sandbett zu legen, oder muß die ganze Verrohrung einbetoniert werden.

gruß
poldi


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Poldi,
den Bodenablauf betonierst Du, den Rest der Rohre legst Du in ein Sandbett. 
So weit ich das jetzt mitbekommen hab  

Wolf

edit: gibt aber auch nen Fachbeitrag zu dem Thema !


----------



## schrope (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde!



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte den Filter nicht tiefer wie den Wasserspiegel im Teich setzen.


Naja, sonst funktioniert eben kein schwerkraft system! ich muss unter teichniveau. 



			
				wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Peter den Patronenfilter so setzt das maximaler Wasserstand im Filter = Maximaler Wasserstand im Teich ist, dann funktioniert das Ganze.


Hmm....   nicht ganz. Wie ich schon gezeichnet habe kann ich mein schwerkraft system nur dann betreiben, wenn der siebfilter das niveau herabsenkt und der maximale Wasserspiegel im PF gleich maximaler Wasserstand im Siebfilter ist. Dannach geht mit Pumpe wieder zurück in den Teich. 
Ich sehe hier keine andere Lösung, wenn ich die Vorteile eines Schwerkraftsystems nutzen möchte (Schmutzpartikel werden durch die Pumpe nicht noch mehr zerkleinert=einfachere Filterung).



			
				wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Statt dem Patronenfilter könnte auch ein bepflanzter Bodenfilter oder eine Helx Kammmer oder ähnliches den biologischen Part uebernehmen.


Bepflanzter Bodenfilter: ich werde in meinem Teich sowieso Unterwasserpflanzen setzten, gefällt mir einfach.... 
Extra Bodenfilter nicht!
HelX Kammer weiß ich noch nicht, kann ich aber noch immer nachrüsten wenn mir dannach ist.  



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> so wie du es gezeichnet hast könnte es grundsätzlich funktionieren, das größte problem was sich ergeben wird ist das ausbalancieren der klappe.


Ist mir bewusst! Wird schon irgendwie Klappen mit der Klappe.....  



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> zwischen einem spaltsieb und einem siebgewebe liegen welten 1. im preis 2. in der funktionalität.


Weiß ich auch, aber ich probiere es erst einmal mit einem Gewebe, meine Konstruktion wird so gebaut das ich gegebenenfalls   ein Spaltsieb nachrüsten kann.



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo las ich das maß 25 x 30 ................ das ist erheblich zu kurz.


Danke für die Literangabe/h.  
Das Maß war nur das eines 98EURO Spaltsiebes.
Siebgewebe wird 60x45cm. Die Konstruktion soll dann auch ein 31x45cm Spaltsieb aufnehmen können (natürlich mit Rahmen).


So, und nun meine erste Konstruktion der Siebfilters.
Bitte nun um eure Kritik und Anregungen. 
Die Zeichnung ist keine 100% Detailgenaue Konstruktion. 
Es folgt noch ein 2D Bauplan. (Dauert noch.... :crazy)

MfG, Peter


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm....   nicht ganz. Wie ich schon gezeichnet habe kann ich mein schwerkraft system nur dann betreiben, wenn der siebfilter das niveau herabsenkt und der maximale Wasserspiegel im PF gleich maximaler Wasserstand im Siebfilter ist.



Das Absenken passiert  aber nur minimal, und wenn die Pumpe mal ausfällt, dann MUSS die Oberkante Siebfilter genau so hoch sein, wie die Oberkante Teich, oder es schwappt rüber (Prinzip Kommunizierender Röhren). 
So wie ich das verstehe wird doch beim Schwerkraft System das mehr oder weniger von der Pumpe durch das System geschoben, eben ohne großartige Höhenunterschiede. 

Bei dem Siebfilter vermisse ich den Schwimmer, der den Wasserfluss der Pumpenleistung anpasst. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## schrope (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Absenken passiert  aber nur minimal, und wenn die Pumpe mal ausfällt, dann MUSS die Oberkante Siebfilter genau so hoch sein, wie die Oberkante Teich, oder es schwappt rüber (Prinzip Kommunizierender Röhren).
> So wie ich das verstehe wird doch beim Schwerkraft System das mehr oder weniger von der Pumpe durch das System geschoben, eben ohne großartige Höhenunterschiede.
> 
> Bei dem Siebfilter vermisse ich den Schwimmer, der den Wasserfluss der Pumpenleistung anpasst.
> ...



Naja, nicht ganz. Das mit dem Siebfilter wirft die ganze Vorstellung über den Haufen, ich habe Stunden damit verbracht bis ich eine Lösung hatte.
Wenn man Normale Filter hat, z.B. 2 Regentonnen, dann ist im Ruhezustand der Wasserspiegel in den Tonnen gleich dem im Teich. Die Pumpe senkt dann den Wasserspiegel etwas ab und per Schwerkraft fließt wasser nach.

So, nun habe ich aber einen Siebfilter vor der Regentonne:
In der Einlaufkammer des Siebfilters ist der Wasserspiegel gleich dem im Teich.
Durch die Schrägstellung des Siebes kann jetzt aber der Wasserspiegel in der nachfolgenden Regentonnen nicht mehr gleich dem Wasserspiegel im Teich sein, da sonst der Siebfilter volllaufen würde, oder die Regentonne halb leer bleiben würde.
Nun muss mittels Schwimmer und Klappe im Siebfiltereinlauf der Wasserstand so geregelt werden, dass der maximale wasserstand unter dem sieb, gleich dem maximalen Wasserstand in der nachfolgen Regentonne ist.

Zu meiner Zeichnung: Die Klappe (rot) ober dem Sieb (gelb) ist durch zwei wellen nach unten mit dem Schwimmer (hellbraun) verbunden. Wenn der Wasserstand zu hoch wird geht die Klappe zu und sperrt. In den Bildern ist der Schwimmer oben und die Klappe zu.

MfG, Peter


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Alles klar, das mit der beweglichen Klappe wurde mir ohne die jetzt nachgereichte Erklärung nicht deutlich. Jetzt hab ich es verstanden 

Wenn die Pumpe mal aus ist, ist aber trotzdem Gleichstand im System, es sei denn man pumpt oberhalb der Wasserlinie zurück oder hat ein Rückschlagventil oder ähnliches im Kreislauf. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## schrope (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Pumpe mal aus ist, ist aber trotzdem Gleichstand im System, es sei denn man pumpt oberhalb der Wasserlinie zurück oder hat ein Rückschlagventil oder ähnliches im Kreislauf.



Gleichstand ja, aber nur bis zum unteren Level des Siebfilters. 

Im beigefügten Bild kann man sehen wie sich die Wasserstände (Teich, Siebfilter, Patronenfilter) einstellen wenn die Pumpe still steht. Das Shot des Siebfilters ist geschlossen, der Schwimmer oben und der maximale Wasserstand im Siebfilter ist der maximale Wasserstand im nachfolgenden Patronenfilter bzw. in der Siebfilter-Einlaufkammer ist der Wasserspiegel gleich dem Teichwasserspiegel.

Die Pumpe pumpt auf über Teichniveau, da es von dort über einen Mini Bachlauf wieder zurück in den Teich geht.
Sonst müsste ich ein Rückschlagventil einbauen, dass ist richtig.

MfG, Peter


----------



## jora (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo,

wollte nächstes Jahr auch umbauen auf Schwerkraft, daher lese ich interessiert mit.

Würde bei deiner letzten Zeichnung nicht ein Problem entstehen, wenn der Wasserspiegel im Teich sinkt?


----------



## schrope (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



			
				jora schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte nächstes Jahr auch umbauen auf Schwerkraft, daher lese ich interessiert mit.
> 
> Würde bei deiner letzten Zeichnung nicht ein Problem entstehen, wenn der Wasserspiegel im Teich sinkt?



Die Frage ist berechtigt, aber das Shot wird ca. 20 cm hoch sein und somit darf der Wasserspiegel bis zu 10 cm steigen oder sinken. Sollte genügen.
Für das steigen werde ich noch einen überlauf im PF einbauen und für das sinken einen schwimmerschalter der mir die Pumpe ab einem zu geringen Wasserstand im PF ausschaltet und sie somit vorm Trockenlauftot bewahrt.  

MfG, Peter


----------



## schrope (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!

So, nach meinem Kroatien Kurzurlaub wieder einmal ein kleiner Statusbericht.
Leider ist bei meinem Teichbau nichts weitergegangen, da es immer geregnet hat. Wenigstens das benötigte Material ist in der Zwischenzeit angekommen und ich habe wieder Stundenlang hier im Forum gestöbert und meine Überlegungen wieder etwas über den Haufen geworfen. 

Meine Probleme:
1.) das mit dem Schwimmer im Siebfilter stellt sich als eine recht schwierige angelegnheit, da ich eine Durchführung für das Gestänge zur Klappe brauche die Dicht sein muss! Hab schon mit Gummitüllen herumprobiert aber die sind zu schwergängig wenn sie dicht sein sollen. Hab ihr vielleicht Ideen???

2.) Ich will ja meine Filteranlage so konstruieren, das ich komplett in Schwerkraft vom Teich über Siebfilter bis PF und erst danach mittels Pumpe zurück in den Teich. Wie meine letzte Skizze zeigte muss ich dann  den Wasserspiegel im PF an den im Siebfilter anpassen. Nun habe ich gezeichnet das ich die Regentonne tiefer stelle als das Teichniveau, sodass der Siebfilter nicht überläuft.
Problem: Wenn der Swimmer im Siebfilter ausfällt läuft der Teich aus!! :shock 

Nun meine neue Überlegung: Ich betoniere mir meine Kammer für den PF. Der Vorteil ist das ich ihn so hoch wie das Teichniveau machen kann und im Fall eines Schwimmerausfalles läuft der PF zwar über aber nicht weiter als bis zum Teichniveau, somit kann nicht passieren.  

So weit so gut, aber da folgt das nächste Problem:
Wie bekomme ich die betonierte Kammer dicht? 
Dichtschlämme ist mir zu teuer......die kostet für die Kammer ca. 200€! :shock 

Nun meine Idee, ich lege sie mit PVC Folie aus, nur müsste ich die einigermaßen Faltenfrei hinbekommen, aber wie???
Kennt sich hier im Forum vielleicht jemand aus wie man eine Folie einschweißt?
So wie man es bei Schwimmbädern macht? Was brauche ich dafür? Woher bekomme ich das Werkzeug? Kann man das überhaupt selber machen?

Oder weiß jemand eine besser Lösung zu meinem/meinen Problem/en?????

MfG, Peter


----------



## schrope (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!

So, nachdem gestern und heute endlich wieder einmal die Sonne gescheint hat, habe ich an meinem Teich auch wieder einmal weiterarbeiten können.

Auch habe ich nun ein paar Fotos gemacht die ich hier zeigen möchte:


Fangen wir an:

Hier, das sind einmal Ich und meine Freundin
Foto 

Das Teichmaterial, welches ich vom alten Teich rausgeholt habe und welches ich auch zum Teil wieder einbauen werde
Foto 

Meine Fische wurden abgefangen und in dieses Luxusbecken  mit den ganzen Pflanzen gesperrt.
Foto 

Als erstes begann ich damit meine alten steilen Ufer aufzuschütten um sie später schön herausarbeiten zu können.
Foto  Foto 

Wir haben dann das aufgeschüttete Material mit einer Rüttelplatte befestigt.
Hier sind mein Vater und ich nach der anstrengenden Rüttlerei.
Foto 

Einer meiner beiden Hunde war heute immer mit dabei
Foto 

Der einbetonierte Bodenablauf fand heute seinen Platz
Foto 

Der Skimmerflansch an der steilen Seite
Foto 

Hier die gesamte Verrohrung im Überblick
Foto 

Eine Ansicht der herausgearbeiteten Ufer
Foto 

Und so sieht es zur Zeit auf meiner Baustelle aus
Foto 

Als ich heute Abend dann schluß machte mit den Arbeiten, kam noch ein kleiner Besucher vorbei..... 
Foto 

So das war es bis jetzt. Hoffe in der kommenden Woche bleibt das Wetter, dann werde ich wohl die Folie verlegen können.

Weitere Bilder folgen...........

MfG, Peter


----------



## schrope (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Es folgt ein kleines Update.
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen, sofern das Wetter passte wieder etwas an meinem Teich weitergearbeitet:

Als erstes habe ich alle meine aufgeschütteten steilen Ufer mit Magerzement fixiert und bei den Pflanzterassen eine schöne runde Kante geformt.
Des weitern habe ich rund um den Teich einen 10cm breite Betonrand geformt um eine einheitliche Höhe zu bekommen.
Danach habe ich noch alle Unebenheites mit Schmiersand beglichen.
Foto  Foto 

Dann wurde das Vlies  verlegt und die Folie. Leider habe ich heirzu keine Bilder...  
Das Folien verlegen war ein Sch....! Ich hatte die Folie schön in der prallen Sonne vorgewärmt. Dann haben wir sie in das Loch gebracht und als ich anfing die Folie auszurollen, habe die Wolken am Himmel die Sonne auch überrollt. Somit war es nicht leicht die Folie sauber zu verlegen, aber Schlussendlich war auch das geschafft.

Am nächsten sonnigen Tag habe ich dann meinen BA verflanscht und zur Überprüfung brav wieder mit einem Folienstück zugeklebt und Wasser eingefüllt.
Den Skimmer habe ich erst verflanscht als der Teich fast bis zu Skimmer einlauf voll war; zwecks einreißen der Folie... :smoki 

Der nächste Schritt war dann das befüllen:
Ich habe vor meinen Teich innen ebenfalls mit einem Vlies auszukleiden und ihn dann mit einer Mörtelschicht zu verkleiden, sodass man keine Folie mehr sieht!  
Dafür muss jedoch die Folie schon richtig im Teich liegen. Somit entschloss ich den Teich schon einmal zu befüllen und ihn für ein paar Tage in dem Zustand zu belassen.

Hier die Befüllung mittels Feuerwehrpumpe und C-Schlauch. Wie gut das wir einen Bach in der Nähe haben.....  

Foto  Foto 

Somit war der Teich ca. in einer Stunde voll.

Foto  Foto 

Hier noch ein Bild von meiner zukünftigen Filterkammer. Durch den städigen Regen sind teilweise die Wände schon eingebrochen. 
Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie oft ich das Loch inzwischen leergepumpt habe.... :evil  

Foto 

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe hier die Einläufe von BA+Skimmer mit einem Bogen nach oben um zu sehen ob alles schön dicht ist.

Foto 

Und Gott sei Dank... 
Alles dicht!!!  
Der Wasser stand in den Rohren ist nicht gesunken.
Foto 

So das wars erstmal mit Bildern.

Heute habe ich übrigends meinen Teich wieder leer gepumpt und angefangen das vlies welches auf die Folie kommt zu zuschneiden und zu verlegen.

Hoffe das es bald wieder Sonne gibt und ich endlich mit dem Einschlämmen beginnen kann.

Bis dann!


----------



## schrope (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Gibt es von eurer Seite kein Interesse an diesem Threat?

Keiner mit VVs oder sonstigem?? :shock 

Hmmm.....naja.....


----------



## tattoo_hh (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

natürlich.... mach weiter.... 
warten doch alle auf den filter und das "finish" vom teich...


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi



> Keiner mit VVs oder sonstigem??



ne, weiter machen, alles


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Teichfreunde!
> 
> Gibt es von eurer Seite kein Interesse an diesem Threat?
> Keiner mit VVs oder sonstigem?? :shock
> ...



dochdoch   ich baue selbst gerade und gucke gerne, wie andere auch "schüppen",..  meine "Filteraktion" kommt erst noch 

Ich finde Bilder immer besser als 1000 Worte,... oda so.


----------



## schrope (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!

Schön das es doch noch ein paar Komentare gibt.

Ich hab in einem anderen Post schon eine aktuallisierte Prinipzeichnung meines Filters eingestellt. 
Hier nun auch weil es eigentlich hierher gehört.

Anhang anzeigen Filtersystem_Prinzipbild_Siebfilter&HPf_V1.pdf

Vielleicht habt ihr ja hierzu noch VVs.


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi
also der 50er schmutzablauf ist bei der größe viel zu klein peter. 
nimm am besten ein 100er und das ist kein witz.

bist du sicher das der siebfilter mit deinem schwimmer funzt?
sonst hast du ernste probleme. aber wie ich das sehe hast du einiges verstanden und ich bin mir sicher das du es gut verwirklichen wirst. 

auf näheres können wir darauf eingehen wenns soweit ist. 
immer feste bilder einstellen, dann kann man es ehr erkennen wenns irgendwo hakt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi
habe was übersehen.:? 

auf dem bild sieht es aus, als ob die patronen auf einer platte sitzen. 
stimmt das?
wenn ja, würde das wasser von innen nach außen durch die patrone fließen.
das würde dann nix taugen.


----------



## schrope (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo jürgen!

Danke für deine Kommentare. Den Schmutzablauf werd ich dann auf ein 110er KG vergrößern.

Zum Patronenfilter: Ich hab vor das Prinzip von Bernhard (German-Lobo) von diesem Beitrag anzuwenden. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/54722/


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi
ich weiß nicht on bernhard das nochmal so machen würde. 
der funzt zwar, aber der aufwand wäre mir zu groß. 
du kannst die rohre doch
schön mit T-stücken zusammen stecken, gibts doch genug bilder hier.
*außerdem muß das wasser von außen durch die patronen fließen*
und das sieht auf deiner zeichnung gar nicht danach aus.:?

oder habe ich dich da falsch verstanden?


----------



## schrope (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Jürgen!

Naja, ich finde, dass das mit der Zwischenplatte keine Schlechte Idee ist. Aber ich muss noch die Preise vergleichen, ob mir das mit den T-Stücken oder das mit der Zwischenplatte billiger kommt.

Zum HPf: Nein Jürgen, schau dir meine Zeichnung noch mal genau an.
Da geht ein 110 KG vom Siebfilter in den unteren Bereich von der Patronenkammer. Von dort geht es natürlich von aussen duch die Patronen hinauf in den oberen Bereich der in meiner Zeichnung durch die Zwischenplatte getrennt ist (können auch T-Stücke sein, welche dann in ein Sammel 110erKG gehen) und von dort duch ein 110er KG in die Pumpkammer (blass-grünes Rechteck in der Zeichnung).

Anbei das Bild mit eingezeichneter (rote Pfeile) Wasserflußrichtung.


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi peter
dann ist es oki, 
vergiss aber nicht das du die trennwand 100% dicht machen mußt,
das mußt du aber selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Ich überlege gerade (plane) auch einen BA im neuem Teich einzubauen,..

ich verstehe nur 2 Dinge in der Zeichnung nicht.

Der Schwimmer in der Bogen-Siebfilterkammer, => ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser auch das Ziel hat, dass der Sieb nicht "geflutet wird",.. (soll ja das Niveau der Patronenkammer halten)
=> aber vom Niveau des Bodenablaufs, würde doch der komplette Teichwasserstand direkt in den Siebfilterkasten strömen...
d.h. Schwimmer wäre immer oben ??
(warum sollte im Siebfilterkasten also ein anderes Niveau als im Teich zustande kommen ??

Ziehe Zeichnung: (c) Koigarten-mueller:
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/images/beadfilterinstallation.jpg

und peter, noch eine Frage,..
wie tief legst du den Filterkasten,..
wäre es nicht am bestenn, wenn er unter dem Teichboden-Nievau wäre (als das Rohr vom BA nur waagerecht läuft),
dass bedeutet aber auch ein ordentlich tiefes Loch ?! 

Danke für die Antwort auf meine Anfänger Fragen

mfG. Micha


----------



## schrope (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss aber nicht das du die trennwand 100% dicht machen mußt,
> das mußt du aber selbst entscheiden.


Ja, weiß ich. Wie gesagt, mir gefallen beide Ideen! Ob nun die Trennwand, oder die T-Stücke zum Einsatz kommen, entscheidet alleine nur der Preis, oder gibt es noch andere Nachteile der Trennwand gegenüber den T-Stücken?



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schwimmer in der Bogen-Siebfilterkammer, => ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser auch das Ziel hat, dass der Sieb nicht "geflutet wird",.. (soll ja das Niveau der Patronenkammer halten)


Genau, das ist der Sinn des Schwimmers.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> => aber vom Niveau des Bodenablaufs, würde doch der komplette Teichwasserstand direkt in den Siebfilterkasten strömen...
> d.h. Schwimmer wäre immer oben ??
> (warum sollte im Siebfilterkasten also ein anderes Niveau als im Teich zustande kommen ??


Das musst du dann mit hilfe der Zugschieber vom BA Einlauf so regeln, das die Pumpe den Wasserstand im Siebfilter soweit absenken kann, dass der Schwimmer eben nicht immer oben ist. Details kann ich dir auch erst sagen wenn ich meinen in Betrieb habe.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> und peter, noch eine Frage,..
> wie tief legst du den Filterkasten,..


Mein Filterkasten hat eine Tiefe von ca. 1,5m, da ist aber schon die Bodenplatte 10cm und der Schmutzablauf für den PF 10cm auch schon mit eingerechnet.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> wäre es nicht am bestenn, wenn er unter dem Teichboden-Nievau wäre (als das Rohr vom BA nur waagerecht läuft),
> dass bedeutet aber auch ein ordentlich tiefes Loch ?!


Ich halte das für unsinnig. Warum? Ich gehe vom BA, der in einer Tife von ca 1.2m ist, schräg mit höchstens 30° Winkeln auf ca 70cm. Das ist die Höhe von wo aus ich in den Siebfilter gehe. 
Falls du Angst davor hast das deine Rohre verstopfen, dann baust du, werde ich ürigends auch einbauen, einen Reinigungszugang ein, wo du dann mit einer Spiralbürste hineingehen kannst und deine Rohre reinigst.
Und den Schmutz drückt es dir ohnehin nach oben.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Das musst du dann mit hilfe der Zugschieber vom BA Einlauf so regeln, das die Pumpe den Wasserstand im Siebfilter soweit absenken kann, dass der Schwimmer eben nicht immer oben ist. Details kann ich dir auch erst sagen wenn ich meinen in Betrieb habe.
> .....
> Ich halte das für unsinnig. Warum? Ich gehe vom BA, der in einer Tife von ca 1.2m ist, schräg mit höchstens 30° Winkeln auf ca 70cm. Das ist die Höhe von wo aus ich in den Siebfilter gehe.



Hallo    Danke für die Rückinfos,..
die Theorie habe ich jetzt (fast) auch verstanden,...

ehwau,.. aber ob das mit dem Schieber und der Pumpe so funktioniert,..
( ich denke auf Dauer wird immer einer "gewinnen" oder "verlieren").
Ich plane auch etwas, dann aber mit "Elektrotechnik", d.h. einen elektrischen Füllstandssensor mit angeschlossener Pumpensteuerung.

sowas: http://www.ifm.info/obj/16_LR7000_8000_d_07-8_n.pdf

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, dass eine Pumpenleistung niemals kostant ist,.. ( alleine z.B. durch Temperatureffekte)

Und bei dem Rohr denke ich, dass bei waagerechten Verlauf der Schwebeanteil etwas höher ist. (sicherlich aber maginal)

aber viel Erfolg, ich bin gespannt auch die nächsten Info´s... 

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

hi 
ich habe ja (wie ich schon sagte) auch meine bedenken, aber warten wirs mal ab.
ich habe schon gesehen, das peter weiß worum es geht. 
sollte es haken, sind wir ja auch noch da.


----------



## schrope (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Micha und Jürgen,

naja, ich bin selbst auch schon gespannt ob es funktioniert, aber ich denke mal, dass das Prinzip an sich funktionieren muss, da es anscheinend beim käuflichen UltraSieve III ja auch geht, das mit dem Schwimmer und so... 

Bez. elektronik: Genau das hatte ich auch vor, ich wollte die Pumpe auch dem Wasserstand entsprechend regeln, und mir das Schwimmerschot sparen. Aber aus irgend einem Grund habe ich das wieder verworfen,......ich weiß nur nicht mehr warum......hmmm, muss mal überlegen.  
Könnte bei meinem jetzigen Entwicklungsstand funktionieren, da ich ja die PF-Kammer auch bis auf Teichniveau ziehe.
Und bei einem eventuellen Stromausfall läuft im schlimmsten Fall halt alles bis auf Teichniveau voll... 
Könnte funktionieren, aber das mit diesem Hightech Sensor, der über 200€ kostet lohnt sich das nicht.
Ich werd mal überlegen, das geht sicher mit einer programmierten 3 Punkt Regelung auch und viel billiger. 
µC + Aussenbeschaltung rechne ich so mit 10 bis 20€!  

Aber ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, die Planung für den Siebfilter geht so neben bei wenn Zeit ist.  

Naja, jetzt muss ich aber noch meinen Teich fertig bekommen und als nächstes meine Filterkammer betonieren, sonst kann ich meinen Filter ja nicht in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Witzig,...

nebenan, ist das "Patent" vom Schwimmer beim "Digicat" auch wieder aufgetaucht..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/30958&d=1217492131

Beitrag: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18514

... muss dann ja funktionieren.. 

mfG


----------



## schrope (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen wieder einmal etwas an meinem Teich weitergearbeitet. 
Und hier kommt das Ergebnis:

Wie das letzte Mal geschrieben habe ich nun meinen Teich nach der Erstbefüllung wieder entleert und auf die Folie ein ca. 300-500g/m² Vlies verlegt.
Dieses habe ich mit einem Nagelbrett, gibts im Baumarkt und ich fand es geht besser und schneller als mit der Drahtbürste, aufgerauht.
Danach wurde das aufgerauhte Vlies mit einer Zementschläme (1:1) eingebürstet.
Dann habe ich begonnen mit einem 1:3 Mörtel eine Schicht aufzutragen, sodass die meisten unebenheiten beseitigt waren. 
Danach habe ich ein Putzarmierungsnetz 4x4 draufgelegt und eine weitere Schicht aufgezogen.
Ich habe immer nur ein bis zwei Quadratmeter gemacht und dann gleich den Sand eingestreut. Der Mörtel muss noch schön feucht sein, sonst haftet der Sand nicht.
Als Sand habe ich 1-4mm gewaschenen Quarzsand verwendet, der soll später auch als Substrat in den Teich.

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 


Auf den nächsten Bildern seht ihr wie die Mörtelschicht aussieht wenn sie trocken ist.

Foto  Foto  


Hier seht ihr den genauen Aufbau: Folie - Vlies - Mörtelschicht - Armierung - Mörtelschicht - Sand

Foto  Foto  Foto 


Weiters habe ich noch an den Kanten der Pflanzterassen Steine in Mörtel gesetzt um das Abrutschen des Substrates zu verhindern.

Foto 


Da ich noch keine Sumpfzone hatte, hab ich mir hier eine kleine Steinmauer aufgebaut welche mit Kies hinterfüllt wird. Tiefenbereich ist ca. 0 bis 2cm.

Foto  Foto 

Achja, den Boden habe ich ebenfalls mit einer Mörtelschicht versehen mit einem kleinen Gefälle zum BA hin.
Auf dem Bild sieht man es schön, Wasser kam vom Regen... 

Foto 


So das ist der derzeitige Stand.
Jetzt muss erst mal alles schön trocknen und der Zement abbinden.
Danach werde ich ihn mal wieder befüllen und nach ein paar Tagen wieder entleeren, damit das Wasser wieder schön sauber ist.

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Fischzwischenlager.
Hier leben die Fischis nun schon seit über 3Monaten... 
Aber trotz das ich dieses Becken ohne Filter betreibe, mit 10 Kois drinnen und den Pflanzen, geht den Fischis gut! 
Okay, der ein oder andere Teilwasserwechsel war schon dabei... :__ nase 

Foto  Foto 


Und noch was; ihr werdet es kaum glauben, aber die Idioten von Fischen können es auch im Zwischenlager nicht lassen  
Jetzt habe ich heute entdeckt das ich nun ca.5 mehr habe.....

Na super, wenn das so weitergeht, dann kann ich in 3 Jahren wieder vergrößern,.....oder.....2 ..... die Großen essen......


----------



## Olli.P (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hi Peter,

da bist du aber fleißig gewesen.  

Und die Mischung ruhig immer mal wieder feucht machen..... 

Dein Teichboden iss ja fast glatt wie ein Kinderpo, da wird sicher nicht viel Dreck liegen bleiben.

Aber hast du da am Boden nix vergessen.  




























So wie ich das sehe, wachsen bei dir Äpfel aussem Teichboden.......


----------



## schrope (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Oli,

Ja, hoffe das der BA alles schön absaugt!
Die Mischung anfeuchten erledigt momentan der Regen,  aber ist mir bewusst.  

Ja, meine Äpfel.......... am liebsten hätte ich diesen Baum schon gefällt, da ich ja dann auch immer Äpfel imTeichhaben werde und ich glaube der Skimmer schaft die nicht.. 
Aber meine Eltern wollen diesen Baum ja behalten, der hat soooo gut Äpfel.......... wir habe ja so wenig Äpfelbäume....ca. 30.....:crazy


----------



## Martin a. B. (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Peter

(ich hab jetzt nicht ALLES gelesen.)

Nur eine Anmerkung zu den Bildern vom Teichrand: Wir machst du die Kapillarsperre am Rand? Hast du da noch genügend Folie?

gruß

Martin

bzw. wie HAST du das gemacht? (habe gerade das Datum = August)gelesen.


----------



## schrope (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo!




			
				Martin a. B. schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eine Anmerkung zu den Bildern vom Teichrand: Wir machst du die Kapillarsperre am Rand? Hast du da noch genügend Folie?
> 
> bzw. wie HAST du das gemacht? (habe gerade das Datum = August)gelesen.



Ja, ist noch genug Folie da.

Zur Zeit habe ich eine provisorische Kapilarsperre gebaut, indem ich eine Holzumrandung gebaut habe welche mir die Folie nach oben hält. Bilder folgen.....

Meine Bauvortschritte haben sich in den letzten Wochen leider nur auf den Filterschacht bezogen. Das war nicht wenig Arbeit, alles einzuschalen und zu betonieren. Aber jetzt ist dieser erstmal fertig und heuer werde ich auch nicht mehr viel weitermachen. 

Wie gesagt, Bilder folgen und den Winter werde ich nutzen um meinen Siebfilter zu bauen!


----------



## schrope (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Wieder einmal ein kleines Update....

Wie schon erwähnt habe ich in den letzten Wochen einen Filterschacht betoniert sowie meinen Teich für heuer fertiggestellt.

Hier der Teich wie er jetzt aussieht, alle Planzen sind drinnen, nur leider sind diese alle sehr klein da ich sie sehr spät eingepflanzt habe.
Wie im vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben habe ich als Kapilarsperre eine Holzkonstruktion am Rand gebaut welche mir die Folie nach oben hält.
Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 

Hier noch mein kleiner Sumpfbereich....
Foto 


Weiters habe ich noch meinen Filterschacht betoniert....
Foto 

Hier kommt später dann mein Siebfilter, sowie dann die Pumpenkammer hinein...
Foto 

Das ist die Kammer für den Hängepatronenfilter, dieser wird dann im Frühjahr noch mit Dichtschlämme gestrichen...
Foto 

Noch ein paar Ansichten vom Schacht, leider ist alles voll mit Laub  
Foto  Foto


----------



## Icke (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Bezüglich #70:
Hast du das Vlies mit der Folie verklebt, oder liegt es "lose" darauf ?
Ich habe irgendwie Bedenken, dass das Vlies während des Verputzens auf der Plane verrutschen könnte.


----------



## schrope (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hi,



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich #70:
> Hast du das Vlies mit der Folie verklebt, oder liegt es "lose" darauf ?
> Ich habe irgendwie Bedenken, dass das Vlies während des Verputzens auf der Plane verrutschen könnte.



Ich hatte am Anfang auch bedenken, ob das nicht verrutscht. Aber wenn du die Vlies-Bahnen vom Uferrand bis nach unten ziehst, und am Rand mit Steinen beschwerst verrutscht da nichts. Ausserdem musst du ja zuerst alles mit Zementschlämme 1:1 einschlämmen, dann ist das Vlies schon recht hart und verrutscht nicht mehr so arg.
Weiters kannst du dann auch auf den Stufen mit Steinen beschweren, oder zuerst die Stufen verputzen, das gibt dem Ganzen etwas mehr Stabilität.  

Was ich am Anfang noch versucht habe war versucht mit Sprühkleber zu fixieren, geht, hält aber nicht lange, außerdem musste ich hin und wieder das Vlies zurechtrücken.


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo ,
sieht toll aus  was du da Gebaut hast .
Ich habe mich von deiner Erklärung über die verschiedenen Filterarten inspirieren lassen und plane auch ein Schwerkraftsystem . 
Welche Bögen hast Du verwendet ??

mfg 

Marius


----------



## schrope (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*


Danke für die Blumen. Bin aber inzwischen schon etwas weiter, und meine Pflanzen auch. 



			
				Crossbowman7711 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich von deiner Erklärung über die verschiedenen Filterarten inspirieren lassen und plane auch ein Schwerkraftsystem .
> Welche Bögen hast Du verwendet ??


Schwerkraftsystem ist eine gute Entscheidung, ist zwar mehr Aufwand alles zu verrohren aber es lohnt sich!

Bögen habe ich ausschließlich 45° benutzt, besser wären natürlich 30°, aber das ist mir erst bewusst geworden wie ich schon alles verbaut hatte.
Wichtig ist nur das du keine 90° Bögen benutzt!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## schrope (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Leute!

Nachdem nun der Winter vorrüber ist und ich in den letzten Monaten nicht untätig war, hier ein Update meiner Teicherneuerung.

Ansichten vom Teich:



 

 

Der Filtergraben:



 

Der Siebfilter:



 

Der Filter ist noch nicht in Betrieb. Der Siebfilter läuft hervorragend und mein HPF wird in den nächsten Tagen fertig.
Das einzige was noch fehlt ist die elektronische Niveauregelung welche ich noch fertig konstruieren muss.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## schrope (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Teichgemeinde!

Nach langem herumbauen und fast 2 Jahren kann ich nun sagen: "Habe fertig!!!"

Nach dem letzten Abschnitt (ein Zaun) möchte ich hier nun mein Endergebnis präsentieren.

So sieht es nun aus, die Bilder stammen von letzter Woche:



 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



Wie ihr seht ist im Vergleich zum letzten Post ein Steg entstanden, sowie der Zaun mit Mähkanten.
Meine Vegetation lässt zwar noch zu wünschen übrig und mein Wasser ist im August leider grün geworden, aber ich hoffe das sich das nächstes Jahr bessert.

Die Technik:

Mein Sieb hat eine Rundumabdichtung bekommen sodass wenn sich das Wasser aufgrund eines verschmutzten Siebes über dem Sieb bis nach oben staut nicht den ganzen angesammelten Schmutz in den Biofilter spült.
Weiters habe ich dem Filter noch einen Schmutzablass und eine Spülung spendiert.
Die Spülung besteht derzeit nur aus zwei Vollkegeldüsen welche unter dem Sieb angebracht sind und mit einer 9bar Pumpe, aus dem Biofilter gespeist, die halbe Siebfläche reinigen. Funktioniert super, bis auf das, dass sich das Wasser bei einer Verschmutzung wie gesagt bis zur Hälfte oberhalb des Siebes zurückstaut. (Lass mir vielleicht im Winter dazu was einfallen....Spülrotor oder so....)
So sieht er von oben aus:





Weiters habe ich meinen Hängepatronenfilter in Betrieb genommen:





Mein Technikschacht hat dann auch ein Dach bekommen und etwas an Elektronik.



 

 

 

 



Das war mein Teichumbau über zwei Jahre. Ein paar kleine Dinge sind noch zu machen, aber ich werde hin und wieder unter diesem Thread ein kleines Update einstellen.

Zuletzt möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken die mir mit Rat zur Seite gestanden sind und es so möglich gemacht haben, dass mein Teich nun ein gutes Zuhause für meine Fische ist und sein wird.

Im Winter lasse ich mein System weiterlaufen, ohne BA natürlich und die Pumpe gedrosselt. Bin gespannt ob es funktioniert oder zufriert.....
------to be continued------

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Thomy67 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Peter

danke für die super Doku: toll

hast du super hinbekommen 

werden einige davon profitieren können


----------



## schrope (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Nachdem nun mein letztes Update schon eine Weile her ist, wieder ein kleines Update:

1.) Den Winter über hab ich den Filter gedrosselt durchlaufen lassen, hat wunderbar funktionier, trotz der extremen Temperaturen von -20°C über mehrere Tage.
Dank der durchlaufenden Pumpe ist der Teich relativ schnell wieder aufgetaut sobalt wieder wärmer wurde und ich hatte diesen Winter keine Ausfälle bis auf ein paar __ Frösche für welche die Eisdecke zum Verhängnis wurde! :beten

Meine Einstellungen waren: BA zu, Skimmeraufsatzt runtergenommen (ist nie zugefroren), Pumpe ca. auf halben Durchsatzt gedrosselt, Luftpumpe mit Sprudelsteinen im Teich.

Ein paar Bilder dazu:


 

 

 

 


2.) Nach dem Winter stellt ich fest das meine Sieb-Spüllung Schrott ist und etwas neues her musste.
An dieser Stelle nochmal Herzlichen Dank an Martin (Boldi)! 
Hab seinen Bauplan für den Spülrotor umgesetzt und an meine 9bar Pumpe gehängt.
Seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr mit einem verstopften Sieb.
Durch den Spülrotor hat es mir sogar mein Sieb zerlegt, da ich es an den Befestigungsrändern wohl etwas beschädigt hatte.
Nun ein neues gekauft und gleich auf 150µm runter gegangen, funktioniert noch immer top, kein verstopfen mehr! 


 



Zurzeit plagt mich etwas die Algenblüte, aber wird sich schon wieder einpendeln.
Hier noch ein Foto wie es derzeit bei mir aussieht.


 

Bis dann!
------to be continued------

MfG
Peter


----------



## Kermand (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo,
danke für diese tolle Teichbau-Doku - habe alles mit großem Interesse gelesen! 
Besonders interessiert mich das vermörteln und bewerfen mit Sand.
Welches Vlies hast du denn auf die Folie gemacht? Das gleiche, wie unten drunter (300-500g/m2)?
Könntest du mir das genau beschreiben mit dem Einmörteln (Anmischungs"rezepte") für die verschiedenen Schichten? Ich kenne mich mit Mörtel/Beton/Zement nicht so aus...  Was hast du da genau genommen (Trasszement?)
Wie ging das mit dem Sandbewerfen? Hält das richtig gut im Mörtel? Du hast ja einige Nahaufnahmen gezeigt, wo recht viel Sand drauf zu erkennen ist. - Liegt da auch noch loser Sand drauf oder ist das schon nach dem Abfegen des losen Sandes?

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## schrope (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Kerstin!



> Welches Vlies hast du denn auf die Folie gemacht? Das gleiche, wie unten drunter (300-500g/m2)?


Ja, hab das gleiche wie unter der Folie verwendet, da ich noch genug davon hatte. Aber es ist einfacher wenn man ein dickeres Vlies nimmt, da es sich besser aufrauhen lässt und die Schlämme sich so besser verbindet.



> (Anmischungs"rezepte"), Wie ging das mit dem Sandbewerfen?


1.) das aufgerauhte Vlies mit einer 1:1 (Zement:Sand (Reibsand aus dem Baumarkt)) Mischung mit einer Bürste so gut es geht einbürsten. Diese Schlämme soll recht dünnflüssig sein, aber einfach probieren wie sie sich am besten verarbeiten lässt.

2.) nachdem das eingeschlämte Vlies trocken ist beginnst du mit dem eigentlichen verputzen.
Dazu rührst du dir eine 1:3 oder 1:4 (Zement:Sand (normaler Mauersand aus dem Baumarkt)) Mischung an, ist nicht so genau.
Das Eingeschlämmte Vlies mit einm Maurerpinsel immer etwas anfeuchten, danach eine Schicht Mörtel auftragen, mit einer Kelle oder mit was es dir am leichtesten fällt.
Dann hab ich ein ca. 4x4mm Armierungsnetz aus dem Baumarkt daraufgelegt, mit der Kelle in den Mörtel gestrichen und gleich darauf die zweite Mörtelschicht aufgetragen.
Die beiden Schichten müssen nicht gleich dick sein (Armierungsnetzt ist in der Mitte), was auch nicht möglich sein wird, aber wo es geht schon.

3.) Die zweite schicht hab ich mit der Kelle glatt gestrichen und so vorbereitet für das Sandbewerfen. Ich hab einen 1-4mm Quarzsand verwendet. 
Der Mörtel muss dafür noch feucht sein, aber nicht zu sehr da sonst der Sand komplett versinkt und man später nichts mehr davon sieht. Also wieder testen wann es am besten geht.
Der Anfang ist immer am schwersten.
Bewerfen kann man mit der Hand, mit der Kelle, mit der Maurerpfanne, usw.
Wichtig ist nicht mit dem Sand sparen, schön großzügig damit bewerfen.
Nach dem bewerfen mit der Hand oder Kelle den Sand vorsichtig etwas andrücken, damit nicht wieder zuviel davon abfällt.



> Was hast du da genau genommen (Trasszement?)


Ich hab normalen Zement genommen, würde ich aber nicht wieder machen, da es mir erstens einen Koi gekostet hat und zweitens hatte ich ein halbes Jahr lang extrem schlechte Wasserwerte. (pH-Wert war bei 9)
Also bitte Trasszement verwenden!



> Hält das richtig gut im Mörtel? Du hast ja einige Nahaufnahmen gezeigt, wo recht viel Sand drauf zu erkennen ist. - Liegt da auch noch loser Sand drauf oder ist das schon nach dem Abfegen des losen Sandes?


Ja, der Sand hält gut. Abgefegt hab ich nicht da du sonst wahrscheinlich mehr Sand wieder lösen würdest.
Wenn etwas nicht hällt rieselt es dir sowieso beim Wasser einlassen auf den Boden. Keine Angst wenn du einen BA hast, bei mir ist der ganze Boden mit Sand bedeckt da es mein Koi sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat den Sand im ganzen Teich zu verteilen....
Aber es funktioniert trotzdem alles.

So, hoffe ich konnte dir mit meiner Beschreibung weiterhelfen.
Wenn du noch etwas braucht, einfach hier posten, oder eine PN schreiben.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Kaje (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Peter!

Vielen dank für Deine ausführlichen Erklärungen - Ist richtig schön geworden!


----------



## kammmolch (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Selbstbau-Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Peter !
Ich hab da nochmal eine Frage zu der PDF von dem __ Filtersystem.Was soll das braune Teil im Siebfilter sein ( das Viereck mit dem Wasser drin)?? 
MFG Tobias


----------

